# How many users here actively use FreeBSD on non-x86/amd64 hardware?



## sossego (May 10, 2010)

Apologies for the noise. I'm just curious.


----------



## darkshadow (May 10, 2010)

I use it on my mobile


----------



## sossego (May 11, 2010)

How's the performance?


----------



## darkshadow (May 11, 2010)

*heeheh*

im just joking , it  seem that freebsd has no interest in other platform(specaly mobile) they just lose an opportunity of being moiled by Google even if that the future ,  look how android become major operating system for mobile .


----------



## kpedersen (May 11, 2010)

The most "exotic" hardware I have run it on is my old mac mini.

Still x86 though... Just lower quality than normal 

I would very much enjoy to run it on a SPARC though, apparently the support is pretty good.


----------



## mmoll (May 11, 2010)

I use it for quite some (server) stuff on SPARC, runs very well! 

In my lab I'm also playing with it on IA64 and MAIPS, but no productive use (yet). Juniper uses it on MIPS, AFAIK and there is some commercial terminal server appliance with FreeBSD/arm in the wild.


----------



## hansivers (May 11, 2010)

Two servers - Sunfire V100 - for me.. 

So, I found the discussion on freebsd-sparc64-mailing list about the (non-)availability of freebsd-update on SPARC to be very interesting!


----------



## crsd (May 11, 2010)

Oh, I have two Sunfire V100s too, and I really hope they die soon.:e


----------



## sossego (May 11, 2010)

If you're going to throw them away, throw them my way. I'll find a way to make them work.
Darkshadow, maybe I should try to make your joke a reality. Some ARM architectures hould work with FreeBSD.


----------



## saxon3049 (May 11, 2010)

I am considering running FBSD on ARM processors for a few projects I have going mostly in the networking SMB area that need added security and robust reliability - hopefully both will be up and running in the next 6 months.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 13, 2010)

Now i am running it on my desktop but i want to buy and install freebsd on:
http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/....aspx?refid=server-poweredge-r610&s=bsd&cs=04
Or on a sun fire server!!!!


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (May 14, 2010)

8.0 stable runs fine on a couple of my new test rigs, Blade 2000 and Blade 2500, gifted by a tech manager (also happens to be my neighbor) working in Porsche AG. :e


----------



## roddierod (May 14, 2010)

I have two Alpha server that run FreeBSD.

I was going to put it on a mac mini i have laying around but the dvd drive is broke.


----------



## sossego (May 15, 2010)

Why don't you put another drive in from another computer?


----------



## roddierod (May 16, 2010)

the mac mini takes a laptop sized DVD although I do have one I just haven't felt like going through the trouble...plus the case on the mac mini is a pain to get back on right.


----------

